# Thoughts on this slave PC?



## filipblaauw (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been reading about VEP, slave pc's and orchestral templates for a while now, and I concider to go ahead with a build.

Currently I'm using a Macbook Pro (16gb ram) i7 2,5GHz, and I realize that this machine has it's limits when it comes to larger orhcestral templates. So I'm hoping to get some feedback from you on:

Intel or AMD? Is 4 cores enough, or should I go for 6 cores? Or is speed the most important factor?
Memory prices are high at the moment. How important are the specs on memory (speed, buffered, etc). I'm thinking of getting 64 GB if I decide to build a slave PC.
I have all my libraries on an external 7200 LaCie disk. I've noticed that my EastWest libraries had been better off on a SSD. Will an internal disk on a slave computer serve the samples faster than an external drive? I don't think I have a budget to go all SSD.
Will my Macbook Pro still be suitable as my master computer? I do hope that moving all my plugins/sampling loading to a slave would ease the strain on my laptop.

My goal is to create a system that has the power to let me be creative, instead of using my time constantly optimizing the system by disabling tracks, etc. My template (as of today) has about 350 tracks and I use the feature in Studio One 3 to disable tracks to pull them from the memory to have it as efficient as possible.

I would be very grateful for inputs!

Edit: Here's my PC part list (work in progress): https://pcpartpicker.com/user/filipblaauw/saved/MHvzyc


----------

